# Boot camp impossible créer partition



## Lythos (27 Mars 2020)

Bonjour a tous ! 

Je viens vers vous car j'ai un problème pour installer Windows sur mon mac book pro.
Il y a eu une première tentative qui a été annulé par moi pour cause extérieur, et je pense que cela pose maintenant problème.
Je tiens a précisé que j'ai annulé avec le bouton proposé.

J'ai bien téléchargé la dernière version ISO de windows, et mon mac a les dernières mise a jours.
C'est a l'étape de création de la partition que boot camp m'affiche : Votre disque n'a pas pu etre partitionné
j'ai suivi les recommandation de Apple, avec l'utilitaire de disque, mais ca de donne rien
Je vous joins le rapport de diskutil en mode recovery si jamais .. .

Merci beaucoup de votre aide 

MacBookPro (retina, 15 pouces, mi-2015)



```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk0

   1:                  Apple_HFS macOS Base System       2.0 GB     disk0s1



/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         500.1 GB   disk1s2



/dev/disk2 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk2

                                 Physical Store disk1s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  261.5 GB   disk2s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.1 MB    disk2s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk2s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4

   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk2s5



/dev/disk3 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +10.5 MB    disk3



/dev/disk4 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +10.5 MB    disk4



/dev/disk5 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5



/dev/disk6 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6



/dev/disk7 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7



/dev/disk8 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk8



/dev/disk9 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9



/dev/disk10 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10



/dev/disk11 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk11



/dev/disk12 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk12



/dev/disk13 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13



/dev/disk14 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk14



/dev/disk15 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15



/dev/disk16 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk16



/dev/disk17 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk17



/dev/disk18 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk18



/dev/disk19 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19



/dev/disk20 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk20



/dev/disk21 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk21



/dev/disk22 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk22



/dev/disk23 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk23



-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (28 Mars 2020)

Salut, 
La partition, tu as essayé de la créer avec Boot Camp ou manuellement? 
Avec l'utilitaire de disque ça marche pas ..... (pour moi en tout cas) Il faut passer par Boot Camp
Et la maintenant, ton mac démarre toujours sous MAC OSX ou ça ne fonctionne plus ? ton premier post n'est pas très clair à ce sujet....


----------



## Lythos (28 Mars 2020)

Bonjour et merci de ta réponse !

Mon poste n’était surement pas très clair j'en suis désolé,
J'ai utilisé l'assistant bootcamp comme indiqué dans la procédure Apple, pour mettre windows sur mon mac, je ne suis pas passé par l'utilitaire de disque.
Mais la première fois j'ai annulé la procédure bootcamp, via le bouton.
J'ai donc refait la manip, sauf qu'elle m'indique une erreur, comme stipuler dans le premier poste.
J'ai suivi des manips préconisé par Apple si la procédure avec bootcamp ne marche pas mais ca ne donne rien.
Maintenant mon mac ne démarre plus ( hier ca marchait encore tres bien ). J'ai une icone de dossier avec un point d'interrogation dessus.
En maintenant CMD + R au démarrage j'ai toujours accés au 4 choix, mais je ne peux plus booter sur mon OS

je suis surpris de voir autant de disk quand j'utilise la commande diskutil list .. J’imagine que c'est la cause de mon problème.

je pense être bon pour un reformatage( ce qui n'est pas un problème en soi) , mais j'aimerai savoir si cela ne va pas poser de problème vis a vis du nombre de disk que me montre la commande diskutil list


----------



## Lythos (28 Mars 2020)

D’après le peu que je comprend, Boot camp a du mettre la pagaille dans mon disque dur, d'ou ce retour de commande de diskutil list.
J'ai fouillé dans le forum pour trouver solution a mon problème car je suis conscient que nous somme plusieurs dans le même cas.
Mais dans tout les exemples que j'ai trouvé, je n'ai jamais vu autant de disk comme sur mon exemple, donc je suis un peu perdu.

Hors sujet :

Je réalise que le mail d'inscription du forum stipulant de se présenter et de lire avant de poster n'est pas nécessaire pour tout le monde, ce que je trouve dommage pour ceux qui jouent le jeu.. On a l'impression de se faire gruger par des personnes qui ne se donne même pas la peine de chercher ou bien de lire le règlement.

je suis conscient du temps consacré bénévolement, et je vous remercie de nous permettre de sortir de nos problèmes.
Je voulais juste souligner que si il y a règlement, il est important qu'il soit respecté par tout le monde.
Je sais également que je me mets des bâtons dans les roue en faisant ce hors sujet, mais je trouve ça important de le stipuler.

Fin du hors sujet.

Vu la tournure de mon problème, je pense qu'il ne correspond plus au forum "windows sur mac"


----------

